# Pepper Spray shelf life...and spray vs. fog vs. foam



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the 2 oz. cone version of this stuff:

http://www.dtdistributors.com/fox.html

Any notions on the shelf life of pepper spray? I have only heard to shake it up occasionally...I don't know if hot temps, cold temps etc. degrade cans left in cars...any thoughts? 

Also, personal feelings on spray vs. cone vs. foam? I was showing somebody how to target and shoot the cone flavor a few days back...put it downwind and away from us and we were still hacking and tearing up a few seconds later. It's nasty stuff. Made me think about whether foam would be a better solution for dogs and/or defense.


----------



## Jacob Tallmon (Aug 13, 2006)

As far as shelf life, the best way to tell would be to do a study:

Every morning after your coffee, spray yourself squarely in the eyes with the spray in a windless environment at a set distance. Do this every day for two years. If the spray has the same effect after two years, chances are, age isn't causing a problem. The hole in this theory is that you will eventually build up a bit of an immunity to the capsicum, thus making it feel as though the spray isn't working as well.

The spray we use at work has a budweiser-esque "born on date" on it. I have never seen a problem with old spray. I used some once that I found in the trunk of a car that had been off the street for at least three years. It worked fine, just ask Joe Parolee!

As far as foam/spray/stream.... stream is the only way to go. In ANY wind, spray seems to dissapate quite readily. Stream is more aimable and usefull at a greater distance. I've messed around with foam, but my feelings are that it is about the same as spray. There is more mass for the wind to affect, and it doesn't seem to be quite as potent.

As always, just my $.02

Jacob


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jacob Tallmon said:


> .....As far as foam/spray/stream.... stream is the only way to go. .....


Yeah, I too use that every-morning-after-coffee test, but I didn't know there was a stream version. That definitely sounds like the best choice.




P.S. So far, no noticeable immunity.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The stuff we carry doesn't have a "born on" date, but it does have an expiration date. I don't know if it's still effective after the expiration date because we replace it. It'll sure make ya sling snot though. Plus, it works on aggressive Dalmations, well, it did once anyway.

DFrost


----------



## Jacob Tallmon (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, the stuff still isn't fun to be exposed to, and I don't know if it is physical or psychological, but I notice that I can handle it a little better now than the first time I was exposed.

I've actually had it not work a few times on dogs and people, both with new and old spray. Sure, it slows the badguy down a little, but I have never had the instant spray-surrender that those who choose to use them are getting with the Tasers.


----------

